
Show HN: Landingfolio – The best landing page designs on the web - tsrsacc
https://www.landingfolio.com/?ref=ycombinator
======
MaximAgin
"Only the Best", I don't think this is an most accurate definition :) I would
recommend to compare it with landing pages from Web Designers' Community -
[https://cssfox.co/favorite-foxes](https://cssfox.co/favorite-foxes) :) Best.

~~~
tsrsacc
Thanks for the tip! I'll check them out!

------
samblr
Lot to take away from pricing design[0] section.

[https://www.landingfolio.com/category/pricing/](https://www.landingfolio.com/category/pricing/)

------
gdw888
Awesome resource

